
Dallas Man Gets 30 Years for Recruiting for ISIS Through App - Bostonian
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/12/us/dallas-terrorism-isis-sentence.html
======
blaser-waffle
> "During his trial in May 2019, prosecutors said Mr. Rahim, 42, used a
> messaging app called Zello to try to recruit the fighters and tell others to
> kill enemies of the Islamic State, also known as ISIS."

How'd they get the info from Zello?

